#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Gladly US delays Huawei ban for 90 days, Now the Android license is temporarily back

## Beacon

As a Huawei user last two days i got panicked because of the Huawei ban Saga and most of the US based companies including Google cancelled their agreement effective immediately which means huawei technology can not use Google open source project in order to implement with their operating system. Now, The US commerce department is decided to delay another 90 days to give more time for Huawei to manage their current situation. Which mean the existing users can still use the google product within huawei, but can not get updates. 

For me, I personally feel Huawei will comeup with their own OS hereafter like Apple iOs. What do you think?

----------


## Bhavya

> As a Huawei user last two days i got panicked because of the Huawei ban Saga and most of the US based companies including Google cancelled their agreement effective immediately which means huawei technology can not use Google open source project in order to implement with their operating system. Now, The US commerce department is decided to delay another 90 days to give more time for Huawei to manage their current situation. Which mean the existing users can still use the google product within huawei, but can not get updates. 
> 
> For me, I personally feel Huawei will comeup with their own OS hereafter like Apple iOs. What do you think?


Recently I switched to Huawei from my iPhone, after hearing this news I feel like I have wasted my money, As you said If Huawei come up with their own OS I will be more happy and I think there is a possibility to it because it's the 2nd largest mobile selling brand in the world so they should do something for their massive users.

----------


## Grace

I'm an unlucky person because I bought a Huawei mobile last week. So Sad, In future people will be afraid to buy this phone. If they create their own OS, It would be a happy news for all Huawei users.

----------


## Bhavya

> As a Huawei user last two days i got panicked because of the Huawei ban Saga and most of the US based companies including Google cancelled their agreement effective immediately which means huawei technology can not use Google open source project in order to implement with their operating system. Now, The US commerce department is decided to delay another 90 days to give more time for Huawei to manage their current situation. Which mean the existing users can still use the google product within huawei, but can not get updates. 
> 
> For me, I personally feel Huawei will comeup with their own OS hereafter like Apple iOs. What do you think?


Hey Beacon,


Your prediction came true  :Smile:  , Huawei going to launch their own operating system. They may name it as Huawei OS or HongMeng OS.It's really a good news for Huawei users.

----------

